# Best Style Snake Boots



## Georgiaboy83 (Feb 3, 2008)

Well I am trying to deside on what kind of snake boots I want. I am thinking about the Cabela's Scent-lok Snake boot that is a zip-up not sure, just wanted to see what you guys like and/ or use. Also if you could give any input that would be great.


----------



## Nitro (Feb 3, 2008)

www.russellmoccasin.com


----------



## rex upshaw (Feb 3, 2008)

Nitro said:


> www.russellmoccasin.com




or, if you want something just as comfortable and doesn't cost the same as your shotgun, try the redhead zip up boots at bass pro shops.  they are extremely comfortable and cost a fraction of what some other boots cost.  the cabela's pinnacle boots are also great boots....just make sure you go with uninsulated.
the zip up boots are the only way to go in my opinion.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Feb 3, 2008)

Boots are something that I have to try on before I buy.  I bought some Danner's a couple of years ago that I like.  My son has some Rocky's that I can't stand, they hinge into the front and back of the ankle.


----------



## blindhog (Feb 3, 2008)

Redhead


----------



## Ballground (Feb 3, 2008)

Mucks-woodyarmour!!!


----------



## Gadget (Feb 3, 2008)

None, I find them very uncomfortable, especially when covering the amount of ground I do Turkey hunting


When it's wet I wear Lacrosse Alpha Burly sports, otherwise Rocky Bruins.


----------



## deadend (Feb 3, 2008)

Have had some snake boots that were painful at best but got a pair of the Danner Jackal snakeboots this year and they are great.  I put MANY miles on them hog hunting last week and they are as comfortable as any boot I have ever worn.  I'm considering getting a pair of the regular Jackals because the snakeboot version are so comfortable and they are extremely quiet for stalking as well.  Oh, and they are waterproof for the moment!


----------



## jcarter (Feb 3, 2008)

i like lace-up boots better than zip or pull ons. you can adjust the laces in different spots on the boots for extra support on your ankles and to accomodate thicker socks in cold weather. this is for any hunting boot not just snake boots. i like the pull on in a rubber boot. dont have to worry about the stitching on the zip coming loose or the zip malfunctioning.


----------



## Wishin I was Fishin (Feb 3, 2008)

like my zip up redheads but it looks like bass pro done stopped soldin em... 


guess im outta luck this year


----------



## Dupree (Feb 3, 2008)

i didnt vote b/c I have some lacrosse lace up and I dont like them. They leaked about the 3rd time I wore them, and they arent that comfortable.


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 3, 2008)

The Bass Pro Shops Redhead brand lace ups are the most comfortable boots i've ever worn. However, the waterproofing is awful. Once you break them in, water will seep in around wrinkles and creases.
I have calfs that are fairly thick and I like being able to tie the shoe part tight and keep the tops loose. Zip ups always rubbed blisters on the backs of my legs after the socks bunched up.


----------



## rex upshaw (Feb 3, 2008)

Wishin I was Fishin said:


> like my zip up redheads but it looks like bass pro done stopped soldin em...
> 
> 
> guess im outta luck this year




they still are selling them.


http://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/s..._58009_400017005_400000000_400017000_400-17-5


----------



## rutandstrut (Feb 4, 2008)

I prefer the older Rocky Gore Tex lined Snake Boots with the flatter tread pattern. I have a pair of them that is 10+ years old and still wear them more than the Red Head Snake Boots. Rocky has since gone to a more agressive tread that sqeaks on wet Grass and clogs up with mud. making the Boots weight a ton if you don't stop to clean them. I also have the Red Head Lace Up Snake Boots and they are fairly comfortable. If the Boots leak when you have only worn them a short time I would take them back or call the manufacturer. They are supposed to be Waterproof up to the area where the Tongue is sewn into the side of the boot. If they aren't they are defective and should be taken back! 

We cover a lot of ground usually 6-10 Miles a day when we are Turkey Hunting and they do get a little heavy by the end of the day! But, I would rather have a little peace of mind than go without Snake Boots. We have some very large Rattle Gators down here and I don't want ne to ruin my day!


----------



## Jake Allen (Feb 4, 2008)

Going into my 3rd year with the Cabelas, (Pinnacle).
Great boot, right out of the box. Turkey season and Archery.
Non-insulated, scent lok and snake proof.
So far, no leaks...
j


----------



## Cane_Creek (Feb 4, 2008)

I've had bad luck with sake boots.  I tried the Cabelas Pinnacle and they leaked, redheads killed my feet and leaked, Rocky leaked.  Now I have a pair of Danner Jackals.  By far the most comfortable but yep they are now leaking after one season.


----------



## tbgator (Feb 4, 2008)

Redhead zip-up boots are great. Light and comfortable. No rubber, but waterproof and snakeproof. I gotta alot of miles on these boots.


----------



## BOSSOFTHEWOODS (Feb 4, 2008)

Redhead zip up W/   "gellin" (inserts)


----------



## moose43 (Feb 5, 2008)

Irish Setter makes a great zip up snake boot. I have had mine for 2 years with no problems at all. Check them out. They won't require a 2nd mortage to buy them either.


----------



## Georgiaboy83 (Feb 5, 2008)

Thanks Moose43 really like that Irish Setter Snake boot, thought about going with Rick's (Gadget) idea, or the Cabela's Zip-up snake boot. But after seeing these I think I will get me some ASAP, just found them in the Cabela's catalog and will order before season.

Thanks to everyone that had input, keep them coming other people might want to know what you think to.

Thanks again,
Jode


----------



## Thunder Head (Feb 6, 2008)

I love my Irish setter snake boots. I have worn them slap out.
I prefer lace ups my self. You will need thick socks to start the season and thin ones before it over.


----------



## Randy (Feb 6, 2008)

Just no need for snake boots.  Pull on Lacross alpha sports will be plenty.


----------



## blindhog (Feb 6, 2008)

Irish setters are the best in reasonably priced boots.  I have a high instep and they feel great.  Easy on and off.  They do recommend spraying with silicone for waterproofing, no big deal.


----------



## jbird1 (Feb 13, 2008)

Wolverine 17" waterproof snake RESISTANT....The only boots I could find wide enough(EEEE).  Rocky has EW boots but they are still not wide enough.


----------



## JTharpe (Feb 13, 2008)

I like my rockeys. they are the lace up with the smother sole. Going on 3 years with them.


----------



## GADAWGS (Feb 13, 2008)

I have a pair of Red Heads that I got a few years back, just getting broke in good too. They are lace up which I like because they give a little more support, plus its hard for seedticks to get down them


----------



## biggtruxx (Feb 13, 2008)

ive worn all 3 and my personal fav is the lace up

the other two always rubbed my heals raw with a blister


----------



## Bruz (Feb 13, 2008)

Jake Allen said:


> Going into my 3rd year with the Cabelas, (Pinnacle).
> Great boot, right out of the box. Turkey season and Archery.
> Non-insulated, scent lok and snake proof.
> So far, no leaks...
> j



+1

The Cabela's Pinnacle Snake Boots are the most comfortable and easy to put on snake boot I've owned. I bought 2 pair and wear them year round as they are also the first boot I've owned that stay waterproof and are warm enough for 7 degree hunting days.

Robert


----------



## Georgiaboy83 (Mar 14, 2008)

Well guys thanks again for all the input, I got my Irish Setters monday and love them. I almost got the lacrosse alpha burly, but I thought why not just pay the extra 30 bucks to get a nice snake boot. So I did, and I'm not regreating it on bit. They are water proof but like blindhog said I will be spraying them with silicone. The fabric seems to hold the water takes a little while for them to dry out, but they are water tight as they are. Just the fabric holding water makes them a little heavier, and with silicone spray the water will run off like a birds back. Hope everyone has a save, and great season.

Jode


----------



## Omega (Mar 14, 2008)

I've had the redhead zip-ups and they were very comfortable. But I tend to wear them more than I do any other boot while the temps are mild and they started leaking around the soles (soles started separating) after only 2 years.

I bought a set of Rocky this year. Great boot but I tend to have problems on my left foot with the boot creasing into my ankle. I think it just needs more break-in. Otherwise I like them.


----------



## Georgiaboy83 (Mar 14, 2008)

Yeah I am working on the breakin myself. As I type I am wearing them, I am a high school teacher so I just pulled my pants offer them and no one even knows, i'm doing two things at a time. (breaking in snake boots & Working) Yea right did I say work........


----------



## drhunter1 (Mar 15, 2008)

Cabellas Zip up boots are great on all fronts.


----------

